# Pearson Prejudice



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why am I prujudiced against Pearsons? Everything that I hear on the boards here lauds them as great boats. I see them around and they are fairly attractive. I think it is the cheap interiors that make me feel like the construction isn't up to snuff. There is a 365 in our marina that I could get for a song (granted its a project boat), but the cheesy cabin just turns me off. Other good production boats of the period (my Bristol for example) made judicious use of teak in the cabin. What am I missing?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe it's different values and different perspectives.

Perhaps older Pearsons provide an affordable and generally well constructed option for those that don't care to pay a premium for or can not pay a premium for a vessel laiden with a beautiful teak cabin. 

That being said, I don't think you're "missing" anything. It's perfectly ok to prefer some makes and dislike others, even if the majority hold them in high regard. I'm personally not a huge fan of Sabres, though they are widely consider to be very well-made boats. I simple just find other boats much more aesthetically pleasing. Granted, choosing a boat should go far beyond aesthetics.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

pearsons rule ...sail a pearson and u will fall in love with her


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Norse,
See thats the problem, I have not sailed a Pearson. Are they remarkable sailors? What are they like in light air?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Since the production yards are located on Narragansett Bay, Pearsons are everywhere up here. They're synonymous with mediocre Chevrolets, very vanilla in flavor and economical, but dependable.

We have a dockmate who worked at Pearson Yachts for 22 years - followed his dad who retired from Pearson many years beforehand. He's always telling stories about the shortcuts the workers were forced to make - claimed that knowing how the boats were built back then, he would never buy one . . . but surely that's a biased statement.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB- 

If a Pearson is Chevy, what would represent a Hunter, and a Bendytoy??


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Guess it's all in who you want to believe. Repeating hearsay is not usually a good idea but as someone already did, I'll play along. We never owned one but our carpenter worked for Pearson for 10+ years before they went out of business. His opinion having worked there was they are well-made boats and lots of care was taken in their construction evidenced by the fact that no one ever left and they only hired the best and most skilled craftsman. It wasn't the best or highest cost boat around but I know this guy's work and he is meticulious in everything he does. For what it's worth...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Bardo - it's simply a basic part of human nature. It doesn't require a rational explaination, because it isn't a rational thought. Not to mention the fact that if we were all perfectly rational people, we wouldn't own these holes to throw money in


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> TB-
> 
> If a Pearson is Chevy, what would represent a Hunter, and a Bendytoy??


They're all Chevys - Pearson being an Impala, Bendytoy a Chevette and Hunter a Geo.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... what would be a Ford, or a Chrysler? And what would be an AMC Gremlin???


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Crap - now see what we've gone and done, raised the old car/boat analogy again. This never goes anywhere.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Never owned a hunter. But I was invited on a new 410 a couple of weeks ago and I have to say that it was a real pleasure. Nice amenities below and well thought out above. We only had about 10 knots of air so I can really comment on performance but overall the fit and finish were very good. Before that I always heard the same thing about them. Bad boats. Why do they have such a bad rep?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice boats, but yeah - the interiors look like Pearson got some good pricing on wood-grain Formica.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ishmael said:


> Never owned a hunter. But I was invited on a new 410 a couple of weeks ago and I have to say that it was a real pleasure. Nice amenities below and well thought out above. We only had about 10 knots of air so I can really comment on performance but overall the fit and finish were very good. Before that I always heard the same thing about them. Bad boats. Why do they have such a bad rep?


New boats rarely look cheap (unless you get in the bilges with a flashlight), but after a few seasons of moderate use, the production shortcuts become evident.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've sailed the pearson 10m and found it quite a good sailor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Crap - now see what we've gone and done, raised the old car/boat analogy again. This never goes anywhere.


LOL... I was waiting to see how long it'd take you to realize that...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funny thing, there are a lot of Chevy owners out there that are very happy. What was my boat reffered to again, oh yah...a GEO!! LOL!!
Thats OK, I won't take it personal.

Edit; No not the Geo, we were the Chevette. Cool.
I think maybe Blue meant to say Corvette! Ha!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"I think it is the cheap interiors that make me feel like the construction isn't up to snuff."


You'll find that those cheesy interiors are easy to clean and maintain. All those nice, pricey, teak and mahogany cabins take somewhat more lighting, too. I've never been on a Pearson that had structural problems or didn't sail well.

Mark
Citation 34 'Liberty'


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Since cost-cutting material substitutions were mentioned . . .
Ever look at the edge grain of the so-called "teak & holly" sole in newer production boats? The top veneer is paper-thin, with substrate plies of questionable "wood" origin making up the underlayment. Even if strictly a barefoot boat - it's going to wear pretty quickly - exposing that ugly substrate.

I'm also amazed to find so much MDF used in bulkheads and casework - with realistic photographic "wood grain" veneers. Fools lots of unsuspecting buyers - not knowing it's only coated paper - over compressed saw dust.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That's what I like about my boat. Real mahogany and teak.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

In spite of all the faux finishes, I had a few drinks at a dockmate friend's Catalina 310 last weekend. He invited me down below after a discussion of his installation of a Y-valve at the raw-water intake to draw fresh water into the heat exchanger when not in use (great idea BTW).

We were crawling all around the boat, lifting sole hatches - peeking into lockers and under settees. I was actually impressed by the creative use of space and utilitarian, but well-built built-ins. Lots of boat for the money.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TB-
> 
> If a Pearson is Chevy, what would represent a Hunter, and a Bendytoy??


A Yugo and a Lada?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Having owned one as a kid, worked on a quite a number in boat yards, surveyed a number for my own purchase, chartered them on occasion and raced on dozens of them for nearly 40 years, I see Pearsons this way. 

They were mediocre boats in all ways, which is to say that they were not the worst but they were not all that great either. Build quality was okay in many ways, but quite shoddy in others. Depending on the model, they sailed reasonably well, but never as well as the better designs from higher quality designers and builders. 

They began life being targeted at the low end of the market, and never really improved much from that position. In the 1960's they offered a lot of boat for the money, but production techniques never really improved and so they became relatively more expensive without getting all that much better, They did build some boats that I thought were good boats for thier day, or which are good boats for the dollar today. 

These days I hear people talk about Pearsons like they were divinely created. It truely baffles me. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> What am I missing?


Well - if you add up all the time it takes to maintain the wood - probably about two season's worth of sailing time


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Are they remarkable sailors? What are they like in light air?


As embarassing as this is to admit, a woman skippering a Pearson 30 managed to edge her nose past my CS 30 heading back to the marina in very light air...

I believe her poor boat met with an unexpected and serious mishap over the weekend...be awhile before she tries that one again !!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I see you can't beat them on the water, so you sabotage them at the dock... typical of a CS owner... 


Sailormann said:


> As embarassing as this is to admit, a woman skippering a Pearson 30 managed to edge her nose past my CS 30 heading back to the marina in very light air...
> 
> I believe her poor boat met with an unexpected and serious mishap over the weekend...be awhile before she tries that one again !!


----------



## johnhalf (Jul 15, 2006)

Say what you like, I looked at alot of boats in my price range ( under 5k )
and nothing came close to the Pearsons I looked at. Almost no hull issues, most have good decks even with the balsa core. I will have paid more for the survey, transport, and winter storage, than I paid for the boat. ( make note those thinking of buying a boat ), If I was ready to buy the real boat I would never consider buying a boat as old as mine (31 yrs). But for now to play with and relearn the ropes it can't be beat. By the way OK in light air, great over 10knts, stellar and stable 20-28knts, of course I'm new, might be to dumb to sense the danger.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Pearson Snob*

Okay, Ill bite.........

I just purchased a Pearson 10M (1979) and enjoy it. I have sailed on Catalinas, Renken (shudder) O'Days, and Sabres.

Make fun of their (Pearson) interior looks, call them Chevy's, etc., but everyone I know who is in the know says that Pearson built solid boats in the 60's, 70's and early 80's; some say overbuilt. I personally find that trait appealing.

My boat has the original white gel coat with no cracks, crazing, and is mirror shiny and smooth. The deck has the origianl anti-slip in excellent condition. Below deck we have some stress cracks in the corners where the sole/floor transitions to the port and starboard salon benches and in the hard corners in the cockpit sole area. There are no stress cracks near the chainplates or bulkheads. The boat has a strong hull/deck joint that is glassed and bolted together.

For 33 ft moderately heavy boat for it's size, it sails very well on all points of sail, except maybe DDW, where its 6 foot fin keel and skeg hung rudder makes it slower than other boats in it's class.

DrB


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sailor Mitch...you disappoint me


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been looking for him to pop up too. SM where art though


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Even though I have an Oday 30 .. if I ever do decide for another boat. it most likely will be P35. note: Pearson built the last Odays Like the 322
just my 2cents


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

OK guys -- I'll bite on this one. Actually, last week when this thread started I was traveling for work and didn't have access to a computer most of the time, so I missed this one in it's prime. I was going to let it go, but now that I'm in the spotlight:

For those who don't know my history, I have owned 2 Pearson's since 1989 and currently own a P-33-2. I also was commodore of the Pearson Sailing Association of the Chesapeake Bay for 3 years, and wrote a history of Pearson Yachts several years ago for Good Old Boat. I state my biases freely! (Have also written about Frank Butler, Olin Stephens, Tom Gillmer and Bill Crealock for GOB.) 

Go back and read my past posts about Pearsons and you'll find a common thread -- they are sound, solid, honest boats, and some are even (YES) great. They can take a pounding and come back for more. Are they the best built ever? Hardly. Best finished out ever? Nope. Fastest designs ever? Nope. But Bill Shaw knew how to design good boats with nice lines, at least to my eye. They aren't for everyone and that's the way boats always are. Lots of posters on here own boats I don't care for and would never own -- but as long as they like what they have that's what it's all about. My P-33 is a perfect boat for me and I couldn't be happier with it. OK, I could be happier with a new Chuck Paine designed Morris Yacht sitting in my slip, but Tom's boats have had blisters too, and my 33 has a nice epoxy barrier coat now. Oh yeah, Tom Morris uses lots of formica down below, too, but what do you expect for a million dollars these days?

Given my exposure to a bunch of Pearsons over the last 25 or so years, I have to say that in general, with a modicum of care, the boats hold up extremely well. Remember that the last new Pearson (not counting the current Pearson powerboats Everett is making, or the aborted Cal-Pearson in 1995) came off the line in early 1991. The company went belly up in the spring of 1991. So even the youngest Pearson you'll run across is over 15 years old.  Boats that old need TLC, but with a Pearson you at least have a solid boat to begin with. I think it's hard to find a better value than a Pearson these days. YMMV of course. 

So Jacky and Chef -- there, I did it.  

One last thing -- I love my winged keel.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

No one's mentioned the early ones by name--the Ariel and the Triton. Both Carl Alberg designs, not flashy but solid sailors, and will keep you safe. The spartan interiors become an advantage in a boat that old--who needs all the headliners, electric wiring, plumbing, pressure water, or even (in the Ariel) an inboard engine and stuffing box?

These (and the comparable Phil Rhodes designs built by Seafarer, the Meridian and Ranger) were the kind of boats I cut my teeth on--solid, unremarkable, but good-looking in a fiberglassy sort of way, and decent sailors considering the short waterlines. Yes the MORC-CCA-design masts were too stumpy, but easy sails to handle shorthanded.

Blood simple is better in an elderly boat, fewer things to go wrong and cost more than the boat's worth. Stick with the basics--kerosene gimballed lamps, alky stove, hand-pump water, ice box with real block ice, and make a couple of concessions to modernity, like handheld GPS and radio, jiffy reefing (yes, roller-reefing was horrible), and a depth sounder, and you can have a very nice time coastal short-hop cruising, and for less than you spent on a very-used car.

Okay, I'm old school, and cheap (though I like the modern skiff-sport-keel types, if they're fast, and am fortunate enough to teach sailing frequently on them). But otherwise, and for leisurely cruising, a '63 Chevy is fine with me.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailorMitch-

You had me going up until:



> One last thing -- I love my winged keel.


Then I knew you were lying through your teeth...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> SailorMitch-
> 
> You had me going up until:
> 
> Then I knew you were lying through your teeth...


Dawg -- And I wrote that just for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay, as the OP I guess my questions have been answered. I too like the lines on most Pearsons, and my negative reaction to the finish below is pure snobbery. Has anyone tarted one up with some teak or mahogany below? To hijack my own thread a bit, is the 365 well thought of within the Pearson fleet? What of the 35/36? thanks again for input.

Freeeman


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

look at this one
http://www.lengel.net/p27/callistointeriorgalley.jpg
http://www.lengel.net/p27/callistointerior.jpg
http://www.lengel.net/p27/CallistoInteriorForward.jpg

this is a P27 that is on the owners list. i think they did a great job with it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Holy Cow! A floating brothel. Really beautiful work.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice joinery . . . but something tells me a woman was involved in selecting mauve as a fabric color.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm guessing there is a hot tub in there somewhere.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a sucker for the old CCA-style cruisers by Alberg and Rhodes, like the Ariel and Vanguard. Just don't put a hard dodger on them.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

the pearson that i have =p32 has plenty of teak and mahogany in it .shes 28 years old and goes well, very well in light airs! top speed so far is 9.2 knots..shes been raced hard and with the advice of our sailing experts ,trim is everything when i started shopping 2 years ago i was looking for a larger heavirer boat but thanks to jeffh i got the boat i wanted shes fast well manered and easy to single hand and with this old girl ill get there in a hurry..when the breeze kicks up she puts down her shoulder and goes to work..again thanks jeffh for all those long ansers that complely changed my thinking and as its an ongoing education write more!!raider


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Just saw this thread now. I love Pearsons. Good values. A Pearson Ensign that I owned from the mid-sixties is still active. These boats are good values, and from what I've heard, many of the old models seem to be fairly rated, if you are interested in PHRF racing.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Bardo said:


> Norse,
> See thats the problem, I have not sailed a Pearson.


You really ought to try one sometime. I think you may get hooked 



Bardo said:


> Are they remarkable sailors?


Remarkable? I dunno as they're remarkable, but most models _are_ generally known to be well-mannered in heavy air and...



Bardo said:


> What are they like in light air?


I don't know about others, but our P30 does light air quite well, so far as we've been able to tell. But we're newbies, so take it with a grain of salt .

Last Sunday, in a race (first ever), on a run, wing-and-wing (the 150 out with the whisker pole), we were averaging 5-1/2 kts. I just checked SailFlow. The winds at that time were apparently somewhere in the vicinity of 6 kts or so . We were over 1:30 late over the line (remember: Our first time racing and we were avoiding the starting furball) and catching up and passing the fleet at an amazing rate. (That all went to hell when we turned the 1st mark and had to beat back, but I'm certain that wasn't the boat's fault.)

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, I'm a new guy around here. I started sailing 46 years ago on a Penguin Class dingy, and have been lucky enough to have had a lot of small boats over the years. My favorites were my Cape Dory Typhoon and my Pearson P-26. My Pearson was approaching 30 years old when I bought her for $4500. The hull was smooth and blemish free as any boat I have ever seen. The decks were rock solid, and the rigging, was more than ample. The interior upholestery was a hideous plaid. I would consider it pretty nice boat, and a very decent performer. But........I may not have been on some hign end boats that would make me shrink from posting my endorsement. Smooth seas.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> Nice joinery . . . but something tells me a woman was involved in selecting mauve as a fabric color.


Actually, that fabric is original from the factory. That was in all the early P-27's. By 1989 when I bought mine they had switched to a blue/white/mauve flame stitch that wore like iron -- unfortunately. After a few years you were really tired of that flame stitch, but damn it wouldn't wear out.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Since the production yards are located on Narragansett Bay, Pearsons are everywhere up here. They're synonymous with mediocre Chevrolets, very vanilla in flavor and economical, but dependable.


Odd. Admittedly, I've been away for a long time, but when I sailed 25 years ago, Pearson was very highly regarded here-abouts. When The Admiral and I were in the market, again I found Pearson to be highly regarded. First I've ever heard Pearson spoken of in terms of "mediocre."



TrueBlue said:


> We have a dockmate who worked at Pearson Yachts for 22 years - followed his dad who retired from Pearson many years beforehand. He's always telling stories about the shortcuts the workers were forced to make - claimed that knowing how the boats were built back then, he would never buy one . . . but surely that's a biased statement.


I suspect somebody's got an axe to grind. One of the reasons I've _always_ heard for the high regard for Pearsons is their build quality.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

citation34 said:


> You'll find that those cheesy interiors are easy to clean and maintain.


Indeed. That, to me, is an attraction. I don't regard Pearson interiors as "cheap" or "cheesy," but rather simple, clean and _functional_.

Jim


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Semi
Anybody can add or detract relevance to quality by comparing opinions only they care to accept or dispel.

Take what I said in whatever context you care to. It is an opinion, which I expected to be accepted by some and disputed by others. Pearson made a good boat, but mediocre to the higher standards set by other boat builders of the era.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I personally don't like teak interiors, they are dark and gloomy to me.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally don't like fake wood-grained finishes intended to look like something they're not, or formica bulkheads, plastic portlight frames and monkey hair headliners.

They remind me of cheap trailers and cheesy RVs . . . but that's just me.


----------



## johnhalf (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey! My bulkheads are genuine plywood! 
You mean mediocore compared to other higher end builders right TB, not, for example Oday or Catalina?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Jesus, Jim... Lighten up, Captain.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Come on guys. Let's not start bashing each other's boats. 

I agree that my boat is darker than one of our dock neighbor's - they said so themselves, in similar words as tenuki - "dark and gloomy". So I stepped aboard their Bayliner and sure enough, their vinyl bordelo interiors where very bright and cheery.

I especially liked the turquoise print fabrics with silver piping, and all that shiny plastic just made my experience onboard so much better. If not for the light ash-colored formica cabinetry, things would be too bright. Just enough tonal balance in the decor to make me walk away with some serious boat envy.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Semi
> Anybody can add or detract relevance to quality by comparing opinions only they care to accept or dispel.


Well, in their own minds, at least, anyway .



TrueBlue said:


> Take what I said in whatever context you care to. It is an opinion, which I expected to be accepted by some and disputed by others. Pearson made a good boat, but mediocre to the higher standards set by other boat builders of the era.


I'm taking your comments in the context in which they occurred, I believe. I'm not taking offense, nor do I mean to give any. (The "axe to grind" comment was directed not at you, but your ex-Pearson-employee acquaintance, btw. Just in case I was unclear.)

My point was, and remains, only this: It has been _my_ experience, in talking to (mostly) locals about sailing craft on-and-off over the years, that Pearson product has always been fairly highly regarded. Do other boats have more elegantly-finished cabins? Sure. As for me: In a sailing craft that comes a _very_ far second to a boats seaworthiness and how she sails.

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailhog said:


> Jesus, Jim... Lighten up, Captain.


Didn't realize I was gettin' "heavy." To which comment(s) do you refer?

Jim


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

The lines of the Pearson Triton and 32' Vanguard still make my heart sing!

http://www.geocities.com/cptinrn/p28-trit.html

http://www.pearsonvanguard.homestead.com/files/vguardpg.htm

Both Phil Rhodes and Carl Alberg knew how to design a boat. IMO...


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok, I'm admittedly coming to the discussion a bit late. After a whole bunch of research, I'm in the market for a Pearson 365. Yeah, the stock brown 60's plaid fabric is wretched. I expect, though, when in the market for a 70's boat, that I'll need to do a fair amount of work on her, including "improvements" to the interior. I also like the 424, but that's a tad more boat than the CO wants.

The things I like about the 365 are: ketch rigged (just because I wanna), decent cockpit, relatively stout construction, no HUGE vices from a structural standpoint, roomy enough to live aboard (the CO says I have to be living aboard by August), and not so expensive/complicated that I'm afraid to work on her. Ok, engine access sucks. Forgot about that one.

On the down side, you have to replace the mast step if it's still iron, the fuel tank will eventually leak, it's ketch rigged  and the light air performance is not the best (which might have me saying bad things on the North Bay in late summer).

I'd be happy to answer any more specific questions....

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

The Pearson 365 is an outstanding sea boat - both in going to weather and creature comforts. It's got several good seaberths, a workable galley and a very convient chart table - the navigator can talk to the helmsman without getting up and clammering into the cockpit. One of my sailing buddies bought one new in 1979 (not built for the low end of the market as someone postulated, he paid just over $100K for it - that was a lot of money in 1979). I have a 79 Bristol which is well-accepted as a bluewater boat, so I know the difference between a good sea boat and a Hunter or Irwin which I would not leave the bay in. We sailed his 365 in the Galveston to Vera Cruz and the Galveston to Isla Mujeres races (650 miles each way), and over the years, sailed it through some pretty bad weather. I found it to be a very comfortable boat at sea and if I didn't love my Bristol and if I was in the market for a bigger boat, I would look for a nice, clean 365 sloop.
By the way, engine access isn't that bad, open the starboard cockpit locker, remove the side panels and you are sitting down beside the engine, transmission and prop shaft. The underbody is well thought out - it's a cutaway forefoot with a skeg hung rudder and well-protected prop apature, unlike the venerable Columbia's (and some other boats of that era) which have spade rudder and exposed prop.


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, that's a good suggestion (engine access). Thanks! I specifically want a boat I'm not afraid to take out of the Bay....

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You would not recommend the ketch rig?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I never would recommend a ketch rig if you are interested in ease of handling, cost of maintenance long term or performance.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Bardo said:


> You would not recommend the ketch rig?


I don't like ketchs for several reasons, it's one more mast, rigging and sail to worry about and it takes more work to sail it than a sloop. Also, you've got that mast sticking up in the cockpit which makes it hard to move about and complicated to make a good bimini for the entire cockpit.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Having never owned or sailed on a Pearson, I feel fully qualified to bash Pearson's as other members of this forum who have never owned or sailed on a Hunter bash them. Point is, if you don't have direct experience with a boat, you should keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

freddy4888 said:


> Having never owned or sailed on a Pearson, I feel fully qualified to bash Pearson's as other members of this forum who have never owned or sailed on a Hunter bash them. Point is, if you don't have direct experience with a boat, you should keep your opinions to yourself.


Freddy 4888, I agree with you wholeheartedly. I have been sailing over 45-years - my first bluewater sailing was crewing and playing aboard my dad's old (new at the time) Hinckley B40 (including the Marion to Hamilton race), and have owned 5 sailboats over the years (all bluewater boats except one) and sailed/cruised/crewed aboard numerous others over 10's of thousands of bluewater miles. I would never bash a boat unless I have owned one or sailed extensively aboard one. As for Hunters, I made the big mistake of buying a shiny new Hunter 33 that my wife fell in love with at the Houston In the Water Boat Show in 1982 - we had a Columbia 28 at the time and she wanted a bigger boat - big mistake buying the Hunter and we were fortunate to have gotten boat show prices, so we flipped it two years later for about what we paid for it. Hunter is a nice yacht club boat, but not a blue water warrior like the B40, or the Columbia, or the Bristol that we have now owned for years. My comments on the qualities of the Pearson 365 are from having sailed aboard my best friend's 365 from the time he bought in in 1979 until he sold in in 1999 - I know the boat inside and out, I helped put the self-steering vane on, I have been upside down in the bilge making an in-service repair while underway in a heavy seaway and been at the helm in a full gale - I can say from direct knowledge, it's a good boat.
So from my perspective, unless you have owned or extensively sailed a boat, you don't have a valid opinion to offer. As Frenc Mate said about the Westsail 32, "those who say she does not sail well have either never sailed one, or sailed it badly"


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...some ketches don't have masts in the cockpit...get under bridges that a sloop couldn't, give you more choice in balancing the boat at sea in gales and storms, require less physical strength to handle each sail and provide an extra mast in case one comes down. 
Jeff has detailed the disadvantages elsewhere...and I am NOT saying that ketches are the best for everyone. Only that they have a place and make a lot of sense for some. (see avatar!)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Ketches make a lot of sense for me too, mizzen's on the pilothouse roof, easy sailing for singlehanding, great balance, salty aesthetic and is really lots of fun trimming 3 sails . . . see avatar.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

camaraderie said:


> John...some ketches don't have masts in the cockpit...get under bridges that a sloop couldn't, give you more choice in balancing the boat at sea in gales and storms, require less physical strength to handle each sail and provide an extra mast in case one comes down.
> Jeff has detailed the disadvantages elsewhere...and I am NOT saying that ketches are the best for everyone. Only that they have a place and make a lot of sense for some. (see avatar!)


Just for clarification, by definition, a Ketch has the mizzen mast forward of the rudder post, so it's hard for the mast not to be in the cockpit. You are probably referring to some of the beautiful Yawls out there - the yawl has the mizzen aft of the rudder post. My dad's old B40 was a yawl and of course the cockpit was completely clear. However, the Pearson 365 only comes as a ketch or sloop.
To me the best balanced boats in a seaway are cutters (I've owned two, an Eastward Ho and a Bayfield) because you can drop the headsail and reef the main and pull all your sail power inward.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...my ketch in my avatar has the mizzen both in front of the rudder post and in back of the cockpit. One more reason for a center cockpit boat! Even better it is a CUTTER rigged ketch. something for all weather!
Of course you are correct about the Pearson and my comments were made about the generalized dissing of ketches on this thread including my performance oriented friend Jeff! (I don't think he likes cutters either!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We love our ketch.


Ah, forget it.........


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

RickLaPaz said:


> We love our ketch./quote]
> 
> We love our sloop.


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

As a Pearson owner, I have a lot of good to say about how well she's come back from a 3 day bath in saltwater. Here are some of the down sides to my 36-2 :

Hollow Cleats, Not sure why, $$?
http://www.sailkismet.com/pictures/good_bad/proj_cleat01.JPG

Good hull to deck joint work.

Teak and holly sole but not overly thick layer of real wood before you get into the ply stuff

Poor water drainage with the original rub rail, always some standing water.

Glass wafers for backing plates one everything. Replacing as I go.

Engine is great in mine, great access and bedded well.

Plumbing sucks, a lot of the runs from the tanks are sandwiched in the hull. no fun.


----------



## pma_foyl (Feb 14, 2002)

If you're interested in nice Pearson interiors, see the 424. Mahogany, teak and holley abound. On deck, there is just the right amount of teak as well (only a mild pain to keep up with). Also, 424 is available in Ketch, Sloop and (very rare) Cutter. Many have been retro'd as staysail ketches too. Massive sail plan options.

As for the 365, it's a nice boat too (though I agree the interior is not beautiful). Someone mentioned a 1979 365 bought new for over $100k. That is not accurate. You could've bought a brand new totally decked out P424 in 1979 for less than $80k. I owned a P424 Ketch, so I'm probably kinda biases, but in all the boat shopping, chartering and "friends boat" sailing I've done, I find very few to be more enjoyable, functional and versatile as the P424; certainly none in that price range.

I've also sailed 365s, P35s, Ariels, P36-2s and P-31-2s and found them all to be quite nice. For the $$ I think you will find it VERY hard to find a better overal boat. Is it a Hinckley? A Morris? Swan? Alden??? NO! But comparing them to Hunters, Catalinas, Beneteaus ... simply not a valid comparison. 40 years from now there will be VERY few Beneteaus or Hunters selling for their original new price. As I mentioned above, a brand new P424 sold for $79k in 1979 (loaded!). Today, you would be very lucky to find a well equipped, well cared for P424 for less.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

pma foyl -- The 424 has always been one of my dream boats. If I ever needed a 42 footer, it would be a 424! (I once owned a P-27 and now own a P-33-2.)


----------



## pma_foyl (Feb 14, 2002)

sailor Mitch,

I love the P424 and kick myself every day for selling mine. I look at them frequently and when I find the right one, it is the boat I'll buy again.

Innovative and useful interior, rugged construction, versatile sail plan, tons of storage and (to my eye) beautiful. Added bonus - HUGE cockpit. We could literally daysail with 10 guests (all sitting) in the cockpit.

That said, my "dream boat" is a Hinckley 59, but the P424 is not far behind


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

hey true blue come on up to maine and see if you can get enough sail up to stay even with my 32 foot pearson,i will run only my jib any day u want...s/vmagic ...rayder


----------

